# Straight rabbet for picture frame



## artframer (Aug 24, 2007)

How would you make a jig to cut a simple rabett in a piece of 1x2" stock to allow for glass, picture, matt and backing board?

_________
| |
|------
||
||
||
||
||
||
||
------


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

No jig required if made on the table, simply raise the cutter to the correct height and adjust the fence two or three times as a single cut would cause breakout.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Art

They make many kinds of bits for the picture frame making, one of the best ones is the one below, but it should be used in the router table only...

Picture Frame Rabbet Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_pictr.html#pfram_rab_anchor


Bj 

============



artframer said:


> How would you make a jig to cut a simple rabett in a piece of 1x2" stock to allow for glass, picture, matt and backing board?
> 
> _________
> | |
> ...


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

As mentioned in other forum -
I've never bothered to make a jig for this kind of cut.

If I use a router table -- I just use the method Harry described.
You do want to make more than one pass -- and I've always found it easier to move the fence as he indicated than change the bit depth.

If I don't have my router already set in the table - I just use an ordinary rabbet bit.

I've seen the 'double' rabbet bits that BJ pointed out -- and I can see where _they would be very handy if you_ _needed_ _a double rabbet._

But If you dont mind making a couple extra passes -- you can do the same thing with a normal rabbet bit(s) just make your wider cut first - then your narrower one.


----------



## J0B00 (Aug 22, 2007)

I've been thinking about doing something like this as well and was curious how you keep the corners square and not rounded. I know if I do mitered corners they will be square, but for the application I'm using the resulting frame for I can't do mitered corners.

So I guess my question is, what kind of joint can you use to make a frame, other than a miter, that will keep the corners of the rabbet from being rounded from the circular cutting of the bit?


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Well artframer, here is an idea.
http://www.ballewsawandtool.com/shop/accessories/whiteside-9600-square-corner-chisel.html
First post with a www. thing.
I have always used a bench chisel.
Reading all of these posts gives me the 'I NEEDS', I just might have to get one of those square-corner-chisels.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

How to get square corners without using mitered corners -----

I'm sure there are several ways.
The way I have done it is with lap joints.
It's easier to do than to explain.
But basicly --you cut your rabbet in advance just like you were going to use mitered corners -
Then you cut a lap to match the thickness of your rabbet.
Attached sketches show the end result
The blue highlight indicates the rabbet.

Of course -- if you have a good sharp chisel you could always just make your frame using whatever joints you wanted. Then cut the rabbet after the fact -- and square it off by hand.

** 
Ditto what Doyle said --
I've never used one of those -- but they would be REAL HANDY.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This shot shows how the corner chisel is used.


----------

